
Publishers withdraw more than 120 gibberish papers - ColinWright
http://www.nature.com/news/publishers-withdraw-more-than-120-gibberish-papers-1.14763?WT.mc_id=TWT_NatureNews
======
mathattack
Whoops!

Now how long until the computer generated papers actually contain real science
that's worthy of these journals?

